# Rescue Baby Can Not be Saved!



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*That is so sad.*

You are a good person to take her in.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for giving her the love she deserves. Here's praying she goes to the Bridge in peace knowing she was loved.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that she has so many problems... it's unfair at her age. But you never know... she may live longer. My brother was told he should put his dog down (who was only a few months old) b/c of a bad heart murmer, and he lived to 9 years old. So here's hoping that her happy fun-loving spirit will keep her going in good health for a long time.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

How terribly sad! I too would let her just be a puppy for whatever time she has left. Leaving her crated to prolong her life would rob her of puppy quality! I hope whatever time she has left is filled with love and joy. Bless your rescue for taking her in despite all of her problems.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How sad.....IM dealing with a foster with a heart murmur, not as bad as this one is, but I refuse to crate him and keep him confined. Hes being a puppy and is very happy doing it.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree let her enjoy what time she has left and enjoy being a puppy. I hope that she proves the doctors wrong and can live a long time. The other owners of pups from that breeder need to be notified. But I dont know how you could go about doing it. Give her lots of love and hugs from her friends here at GRF.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Maybe she will surprise everybody like Tinkerbell is surprising everybody.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so very sad. I agree though that you are doing the right thing letting her be a puppy, let her be happy and play.

We've got lots of shoulders here on GRF, if you feel sad come lean.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's so sad, hope the little girl suprizes everybody !!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry things didn't turn out to have positive results. I agree that breeder should notify all the other pup owners. Even if they're all healthy, their vets should be notified so they can always been on the lookout.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh how sad. Bless you for letting her enjoy what time she has.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone for all your good wishes for Sally. She is happy now and that is what matters. Attached are pictures of her with her foster brother Elwood. She just loves to pester the heck out of him. Her other foster sister is a long hair Aussie/Golden mix and Sally usually ends up with a mouthful of hair when she plays with Roxy....Lots of puppy kisses to all.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You are such a saint with all you do for rescue and the pups involved. Sending big cyber hugs to Sally, and take a few for yourself, too
We're here if you need a shoulder....


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you for taking her in and allowing to enjoy her life, however short it may be. She looks like a sweet little girl.


----------

